# All network is dead after Baselayout2/OpenRC update

## MOROZ_FX

Any interface restart except net.lo causes the following:

```

# rc-service net.eth0 d start

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 13: .: /etc/init.d/../conf.d/.: is a directory

* .: error loading /etc/init.d/../conf.d/.

* WARNING: . is already starting

```

I've deleted and created symlinks to net.lo several times.

(system has the folowing intrefaces)

eth0

eth1

eth2

br0

wlan0

openvpn.office

ppp0

NONE OF THEM STARTS  ..... BUT net.lo starts correctly

----------

## DONAHUE

if your /etc/conf.d/net contains items in a format like  *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

 you need to eliminate ( space and space ) as in  *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan1="wpa_supplicant"

  in all such items

----------

## MOROZ_FX

i've taken /etc/conf.d/net from /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example the format is up to date

----------

## DONAHUE

it might be worthwhile to post the outputs of 

```
ls -l /etc/init.d/net*

cat /etc/conf.d/net

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

for a "fresh eye" check

----------

## Bor81

I have the same issue with my own init.d script

IMHO

The problem in $RC_SVCNAME detect

In these situations VAR resolved as directory where located script

I trying make more investigation...

----------

## Bor81

my problem here

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350910

----------

## MOROZ_FX

 *Bor81 wrote:*   

> I have the same issue with my own init.d script
> 
> IMHO
> 
> The problem in $RC_SVCNAME detect
> ...

 

looks like that the problem is in $RC_SVCNAME detect, but in my case the symlink is in the same directory as the target

May be it is because i use ru_RU.UTF-8 locale?

----------

## MOROZ_FX

crap ... i've found the bug. (openrc devevelopers should kill themselves)

if you make symlink this way

```
ln -s ./net.lo ./net.f**k_openrc
```

your system goes crasy and stops launching init scrips correctly because of ./ in the name. Previous init system did everything correct in this case

and if you make like this

```
ln -s net.lo net.f**k_openrc
```

your system does everything correct.

This is so stupid bug that i even won't spend my time posting it to bugzilla.

It seems that openrc was not even tested before making it stable.Last edited by MOROZ_FX on Wed May 11, 2011 4:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carnildo

 *MOROZ_FX wrote:*   

> This is so stupid bug that i even won't spend my time posting it to bugzilla.

 

If you don't send it to bugzilla, how do you expect it to be fixed?

----------

## DONAHUE

Perhaps the quote from the migration guide matches the performance determined to work: 

 *Quote:*   

> Network
> 
> Due to baselayout and OpenRC being broken into two different packages, your net.eth0 initscript may disappear during the upgrade process. To replace this initscript please perform the following:
> 
> Code Listing 2.9: Adding back missing net.eth0 script
> ...

 

----------

## MOROZ_FX

It is defenetly a bug because:

1. ./net.eth0 and net.eth0 are identical symliks (they point the same file)

2. previous init system worked well with ./net.eth0

3. new system MUST NOT break previous one. In my case it breaks

The openrc does not handle path correctly ... and Bor81 posts proves this also

And i've posted a Bug 366819

----------

